# VK - New Arrivals 18 March 2016



## Gizmo (18/3/16)

*KANGERTECH SUBVOD MEGA TC STARTER KIT*

http://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertech-subvod-mega-tc-starter-kit.html

RESTOCKS

TFV4 Full Kit Black
TOPBOX Mini Black

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (18/3/16)

Well this one snuck in under my preview radar


----------

